# When Do You Begin to Show with Twins???



## Mahogany

Hello Multi Mommies,

I was just wondering when you start to show with twins. How many weeks were you when you finally looked pregnant???

Thanks for your time and replies....xoxo


----------



## vineyard

It varies just the same as a singleton pregnancy. I started getting bloated right off the bat and had to wear maternity bottoms from 12 weeks on. But, I started getting an actually bump around 16 weeks (one that me and close friends/relatives could notice). Strangers still couldn't tell at that point. It was about 18/19 weeks or so that strangers could tell. And now I'm HUGE! lol. Once it starts to grow, it grows fast!


----------



## Twin.Mommy

Between week 14 and 16 I was pretty big basketball size already. I started showing probably week 10


----------



## TwoBumps

As Vineyard says it varies from person to person. I had a very small bump until about 20 weeks and then it just exploded and I have a huge bump now!


----------



## akcher

I started to notice a small bump from 9-10 weeks. By 13th week I have to start wearing my maternity pants.


----------



## vineyard

akcher said:


> I started to notice a small bump from 9-10 weeks. By 13th week I have to start wearing my maternity pants.

Pictures please. : )


----------



## Mahogany

Oh ok....cause I am bloated now...where my family saya that I look pregnant with a small bump. I was scared that it was too soon. But I am moving into my 7 th so I guess it is time. I can still wear my clothes, of course....I just look a bit pregnant.


----------

